# Ark Hazard Removals 5/22/15



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

The AHRA River Rangers will be working on removing a few river hazards today 5/22. 

There are multiple trees in the river below the Buena Vista Boat Chute (Silver Bullet) we plan to have these removed this morning. They are on river left and right.

Also there is a tree on river right below Rapid #6 in the Numbers section above Buena Vista. Our plan is to work on this tree this afternoon.

We will do our best to limit the amount of debris entering the river to not affect Paddle Fest.

All of these hazards are passable at this time, but scouting is advised.

Please respect private property on river right at the Silver Bullet.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the post and keeping the river safe AHRA.


----------

